# Dog Bowl @ Fairpark Texas



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw this event on TV and thought I'll share it here.

Dog Bowl

Sunday, May 6, 2012 1 – 5 p.m.

Cotton Bowl Stadium at Fair Park
3750 Cotton Bowl Cir, Dallas, TX 75210


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've seen this on tv and it's not for us. Like dog parks, there is no knowing if dogs are healthy, vaccinated, or well behaved. I worried about the strut your mutt ( or whatever it was) this past weekend that they showed. It was pretty darned warm and those poor dogs looked very overheated to me.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

nice... i guess we have our Sunday plans fixed then


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I've seen this on tv and it's not for us. Like dog parks, there is no knowing if dogs are healthy, vaccinated, or well behaved. I worried about the strut your mutt ( or whatever it was) this past weekend that they showed. It was pretty darned warm and those poor dogs looked very overheated to me.


hmmm now that's got me thinking... not so sure now. But might just pop in to check it out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's not for us either. My Toby really doesn't prefer other dogs and would not do well in a dog park setting at all and this sounds like a huge dog park with irresponsible owners and possibly unhealthy dogs that may have spotty vaccinations and supervision.


----------

